# Netzwerk-Referate zum Download



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (27. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Falls jemand Referate zum Thema "Netzwerktechnik" sucht kann er hier mal einen Blick drauf werfen! Die Referate decken einen großen Teil der Netzwerktechnik ab.

Der Link:

http://www.goacid.de/netzwerk-referate

Bis denn dann!!!

Kai


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (1. Juli 2003)

Danke für den guten Tipp, da gibt es einiges zu finden.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (1. Juli 2003)

Ja, es werden viele Themen behandelt.


----------



## Aarisch (3. Juli 2003)

Haha, genau dass, was ich für meine Schule brauchte!

Nicht schlecht, *danke man!*


----------



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (3. Juli 2003)

so isser halt zu seinen Mitmenschen!


----------

